# Irido-Platinum Or Pure Platinum In Catalyst???



## Tomac1 (Oct 22, 2011)

Hey Guys,

Is the platinum in a catalytic converter irido-platinum or pure platinum, I need to know because I'll have to run my chloroplatinous precipitate through another AR cycle, etc... to separate the iridium before my buyer will accept it if that is the case.

Thanks


----------



## Lou (Oct 23, 2011)

Pure platinum.


If your buyer is any kind of buyer, he should know whether or not it has iridium in it.


----------



## Tomac1 (Oct 27, 2011)

Thanks


----------

